
Video Editing: edit your audio really fast - photawe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zevU2Bdm0Es
======
photawe
This is a tutorial for our app, Studio Cinematic, to get you started editing
audio with a few clicks.

Is this something you guys are interested in?

~~~
learningmore
I made it to 1:48, and it seemed like a basic video editing app up to that
point.

A comment on the video, not the app: in the first 30 seconds, give me a fast
demo of the best part! Hi, I’m X. You can edit audio incredibly fast with
Studio Cinematic. Take this: <audio playing in app> “When I, uh, saw the other
people and uh, I didn’t know how I would find my friend...” And make this:
<audio playing in app> “When I saw the other people, I didn’t know how I would
find my friend.”

Etc.

Also, the audio playing in the background was pretty loud- when you began
speaking in the ducking example, the background music didn’t seem to duck
quickly enough. Good luck!

~~~
photawe
Thanks for letting me know! It's clearly my mistake for linking to a tutorial.

This is a tutorial on my app - it was not meant to be a demo. Long story
short, I will soon begin a channel where I will showcase my app, and that will
contain exactly what you say: "The what", and then I'll describe "the how".

Thanks again!

